# New TTOC Member



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

Was up at Star Performance last week getting the car serviced and Jim twisted my arm and told me join up.

So here I am! 

Looking forward to getting my pack mailed out to me.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Well done, good move, you won't regret it


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

mac's TT said:


> Well done, good move, you won't regret it


I think it was when Jim was saying "Think of the discounts....." that swung it! :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:   - about time you found us!

Hev x


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

Hev said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:   - about time you found us!
> 
> Hev x


At long last!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

towsertim said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol:   - about time you found us!
> ...


Must be a relative of HevNav :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hows your archery?


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

zhuifeng166 said:


> :lol:


Whit you laughing at? :x

By the way, what's a hadbag?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

towsertim said:


> Was up at Star Performance last week getting the car serviced and Jim twisted my arm and told me join up.
> 
> So here I am!
> 
> Looking forward to getting my pack mailed out to me.


Hi towsertim, wellcome to the forum  Jim was round at my place today and mentioned you had some work done on your motor said it was a tidy motor well looked after 8) he picked up his new wheels yesterday make's you sick :lol:


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

trev said:


> towsertim said:
> 
> 
> > Was up at Star Performance last week getting the car serviced and Jim twisted my arm and told me join up.
> ...


Thank you! (and thanks for the comment Jim!  )

Yeah, I was back up at Star on Friday just there, getting the ARB bushes an other bits 'n' bobs sorted that he found needed attention during the service.

He did mention that the A8 was going back yesterday, I didn't know he was getting that though, it's very smart!


----------

